# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  WTS Tree of Savior Silver on all servers

## micheal.steve97

How are you guys!

We are selling Tree of Savior Silver on all server now, we will make sure the price is the best among the market and update the price now and then.
7.3$ for 1000k on EU-Fedimian
7.3$ for 1000k on SEA-Telsiai
9.6$ for 1000k on Orsha
9.6$ for 1000k on SA-Silute
10.6 $ for 1000k on Klaipeda

If you are interested in any of them please contact:
Skype: michael.steve97
Email: [email protected]
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/william.jess.940

----------


## micheal.steve97

still selling!

----------


## inzanity99

Your price is not the cheapest. Current ratio is 1000k = 9USD

----------


## micheal.steve97

> Your price is not the cheapest. Current ratio is 1000k = 9USD


From where?

----------


## inzanity99

Pretty much any website spammed ingame.  :Smile:

----------


## gnikkx

Why dontyou lower your price to sell a lot before u get banned. You know its only a matter of time. Ill buy for .5 / 100k.

----------


## micheal.steve97

29 $ for 3000k!

----------

